# [US NR] Collin Burns 13.22 OH average



## penguinz7 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=736&cat=13&rnd=2
Second in North America, GJ Collin.


----------



## CDcuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats to Collin!


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job Collin!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 14, 2014)

Awsome! Also i like that with both this single and the two handed single you where like yeah okay and know what


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 14, 2014)

Man, reminds me so much of Bill's solves. Clunky turning style, drops the cube a lot, yet bam, really fast.


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Man, reminds me so much of Bill's solves. Clunky turning style, drops the cube a lot, yet bam, really fast.



lol OH


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice with the single!


----------



## FJT97 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice collin!!
Favorite turning style


----------

